# Massive Boycott of ESOS Show in PA



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The story:
http://www.mcall.com/sports/mc-gun-decision-protest-01212013-20130121,0,2049799.story


> Reed Exhibitions of the United Kingdom announced last week that because of the "current climate that may attract negative attention," it won't allow the display or sale of assault or assault-style weapons and large-capacity ammunition clips at the Feb. 2-10 show at the State Farm Show Arena.


The list of boycotting exhibitors:
http://mynortheastoutdoors.com/esos-boycott-supporters/

The boycott Facebook page:
https://www.facebook.com/BoycottTheEasternSportsAndOutdoorShow?ref=ts&fref=ts

The list is growing faster than they can update it. 170+ companies and virtually every celebrity speaker. This show will be crickets and tumbleweeds this year.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I am sure their policy will serve them well Now and in future venues. You boys run a tight ship. Too bad every one has jumped overboard


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I thinks it's great that the celebrities and manufactures are boycotting this show!! The line has been drawn, and if we don't stand up for what we'd believe, it will only get worse......


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

New to the controversy and wondered why it was happening. then, I clicked on the link you provided and it all became clear. Man, there's a lot of heavy hitters that have pulled out, Cabela's probably being the big duck that got the smaller ducks in line! I noticed that Lancaster Archery Supply pulled out. I know a guy who works there, and we are both on the Mathews forum. I wasn't able to view Mathews' comments as I am not a Facebook member, but I'll check their website later and see if they have posted the comment there.

On another note; why on earth do we need some outfit from the UK, with their wimpy ass gun laws, running sportsmen's shows here in the U.S.? Is there no one here who could do that?


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Add Tenpoint Crossbows to the list. Great letter too!



> News Release
> 
> TenPoint Crossbow Technologies
> 
> ...


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

buckeyebowman said:


> New to the controversy and wondered why it was happening. then, I clicked on the link you provided and it all became clear. Man, there's a lot of heavy hitters that have pulled out, Cabela's probably being the big duck that got the smaller ducks in line! I noticed that Lancaster Archery Supply pulled out. I know a guy who works there, and we are both on the Mathews forum. I wasn't able to view Mathews' comments as I am not a Facebook member, but I'll check their website later and see if they have posted the comment there.
> 
> On another note; why on earth do we need some outfit from the UK, with their wimpy ass gun laws, running sportsmen's shows here in the U.S.? Is there no one here who could do that?


Matthews was not going to attend before this but they support the boycott. They provided this statement here:
http://mynortheastoutdoors.com/matthews-bows-releases-statement-they-will-not-back-out/


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just saw where Ruger and Smith&Wesson are out too


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeyebowman said:


> On another note; why on earth do we need some outfit from the UK, with their wimpy ass gun laws, running sportsmen's shows here in the U.S.? Is there no one here who could do that?


Excellent question. They're over here making money on an industry that they don't even have. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

The NRA has pulled out.



> http://www.nraila.org/news-issues/n...-decision-to-ban-modersn-sporting-rifles.aspx


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Wonder who are the stupid ones staying for it....Does anyone have a list?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure about a list of those still attending, I&#8217;ve just seen the updated lists of those that have pulled out. 
The vendors pulling out is bad enough, even though they&#8217;ve paid their money already. But the seminar speakers pulling is really going to put a hurtin the show.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

buckeye dan said:


> Matthews was not going to attend before this but they support the boycott. They provided this statement here:
> http://mynortheastoutdoors.com/matthews-bows-releases-statement-they-will-not-back-out/





M.Magis said:


> Excellent question. They're over here making money on an industry that they don't even have. Talk about biting the hand that feeds you.


Well, kudos to Mathews! Makes me proud to own their bows! 

You got that right Magis! Seems like we have to fight old King George one more time! As far as I'm concerned, folks should boycott any show of any kind put on by this outfit. Kick them the hell out of this country and let some real Americans take over!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

This is a bit off the original topic. But we as sportsman should all let our voice be heard before this landslide starts. I do not own a "modern sporting rifle". However, after they take those away. They WILL come for my 11-87 slug gun and semi-auto bird guns and eventually my semi-auto rimfires. Who knows? Maybe even my doubles. Here's a link to let your voice be heard before it's too late.

http://www.ruger.com/micros/advocacy/#


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

So far the tally is...

http://mynortheastoutdoors.com/esos-boycott-supporters/
Vendors Pulled Out (307)
Speaker / Celebrites Pulled Out (44)
Other Boycott Supporters (66)

It's still climbing and the FB boycott page is over 18k likes now.

Something I don't understand about all this is that Reed also hosted the SHOT show in Las Vegas. That is nothing but wall to wall tactical and tacticool stuff. That show differs however because it is for industry professionals instead of the general hunting/outdoors/civilian public.

Were they trying to create some separation or division in the firearms community? Who knows? It failed miserably if that was the goal because they are hemorrhaging clients from all walks.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

LMAO! Great to see real Americans standing up to those limey cowards!


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

UPDATE!

The show is canceled/postponed.



> Reed Exhibitions has decided to postpone, for now, the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show given the controversy surrounding its decision to limit the sale or display of modern sporting rifles (also called ARs) at the event. The show was scheduled to take place February 2-10 in Harrisburg, PA.
> 
> Our original decision not to include certain products in the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show this year was made in order to preserve the events historical focus on the hunting and fishing traditions enjoyed by American families, said Chet Burchett, Reed Exhibitions President for the Americas. In the current climate, we felt that the presence of MSRs would distract from the theme of hunting and fishing, disrupting the broader experience of our guests. This was intended simply as a product decision, of the type event organizers need to make every day.
> 
> ...


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

What an elaborate and long winded way of saying it&#8217;s everyone&#8217;s fault but their own.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> What an elaborate and long winded way of saying its everyones fault but their own.


It's comforting to know I was not the only one who thought that.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Reed's actions may have cost them future SHOT shows too.



> NSSF Statement on the Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show
> 
> We have just learned that Reed Exhibitions has decided to postpone the 2013 Eastern Sports and Outdoor Show.
> 
> ...


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> What an elaborate and long winded way of saying its everyones fault but their own.


people like this make me really angry. if you are going to make a decision like that, then at least own up to the reason as to why you're doing it. its almost like they think im dumb enough to believe their made up excuses. a simple "we don't think civilians should own these guns" would suffice and it wouldn't be insulting my intelligence.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

M.Magis said:


> What an elaborate and long winded way of saying its everyones fault but their own.





buckeye dan said:


> It's comforting to know I was not the only one who thought that.


In your mind's ear, couldn't you just hear a smarmy, veddy, veddy British accent?

And the condescension is amazing! Apparently, in Reed's opinion, owners of MSR's, AR's, or whatever you want call them, are not interested in hunting and fishing, and are somehow against "family enjoyment". As far as the "atmosphere" of the show, well who's fault is that? Amazing how the pullout of a "small percentage" of exhibitors would cause a show of this size to be postponed/cancelled!


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think they were saying that MSR venders or owners were the problem. It seems as though they thought the anti's would start some mud slinging that might spin out of control. I feel they could have easily averted such nonsense with a little more law enforcement presence. If they felt there would be trouble makers in the crowd they could have passed that information on to the sponsors, which probably would have helped to contribute to this increase in security. Seems they just tried to take the easy way out and it backfired.


----------

